# Problem connecting PC to receiver



## MagicGene (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello, I have tried to connect my receiver (Pioneer VSX D510 5.1 channel 500 watt) to my new PC's motherboard (ASRock P55 Extreme LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX). My motherboard has both optical out and SPDIF out, and my receiver has both optical and SPDIF in, so I tried connecting either of these outputs to my receiver and I could not get any sound on any channel. The receiver works, so does the one speaker (center) I put in to test it, as I turned on the radio and that worked fine. I do not have a remote control so I can't toy around with it as much as I like, but I think the problem lies in the connection. My computer uses a "Realtek Audio" program to run sound out, and there's an optical to run it out the digital out, but it doesn't produce any sound on my receiver. As a side note, plugged in my PS3 using the optical wire didn't work either. Maybe I'm doing something wrong? Thanks for reading and helping.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

The problem may be that your digital output on the computer is only sending a 2 channel PCM signal. This is pretty common. I have several that only do this.

It would be PCM - not multichannel AC3 or DTS. To go multichannnel from the PC you will need a soundcard able to output full AC3 multichannel digital, your reciever will then decode the signal. 

Double check your soundcard before proceeding. Check out this site:


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

you may also need to change the input type on the reciever. Such as toggle analog to digital. Sometimes there are dolbydigital buttons on the front panel. Either way sounds like your reciever is not taking it's feed from the digital inputs. Usually just a button to push.


----------



## aabottom (Feb 17, 2010)

Gonna get to this someday.


----------

